# child's portrait-gum dichromate



## windrivermaiden (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 16, 2006)

beautiful is all i can say and that is enough.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2006)

Lovely!      She's a cutie!


----------

